# Emergency, no tether with Xbox on 4.2.1?



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

So I updated to 4.2.1, first using Nexus Evolution, and now I'm on Baked. I can no longer successfully connect my Xbox wirelessly to my phone using the native tethering, or even the WiFi tether for root users app. This is very bad for me because it's my only internet connection when I'm out on the road and I need to find a way to make this work again without downgrading to an earlier OS version. The log in WiFi tether shows it is failing to create the AP...which I'm sure is the same problem with the native tether.

Somebody please tell me you know what's going on here. I saw this problem reported a while back before I upgraded, but someone said it works just fine. Now I know they were full of crap.

Please help!

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I wouldnt call that an emergency, even by first world problem standards, lol.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> I wouldnt call that an emergency, even by first world problem standards, lol.


I would consider his issue emergent. Black Ops isn't going to play itself!


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

BlackDobe said:


> I would consider his issue emergent. Black Ops isn't going to play itself!


In this case it's Halo. So I need to know how to fix it for sure. I'm sure I'm not the only person having this. My guess is that everybody who flashed to 4.2.1 Is having the problem, they just don't know it yet. Someone out there will be my savior.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> In this case it's Halo. So I need to know how to fix it for sure. I'm sure I'm not the only person having this. My guess is that everybody who flashed to 4.2.1 Is having the problem, they just don't know it yet. Someone out there will be my savior.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


I would have helped until I found out it was Halo. Good luck.


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> In this case it's Halo. So I need to know how to fix it for sure. I'm sure I'm not the only person having this. My guess is that everybody who flashed to 4.2.1 Is having the problem, they just don't know it yet. Someone out there will be my savior.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


This issue has been brought up several times. Use the search function


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Im running nexus evolution as well and the wifi tether app didnt work for me either.. The native works fine for me though after i messed with it, though, try uninstalling the app, reboot your phone, change the network to open, use a diff ssid and try it again.. Could take up to a minute to connect..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stfudonny (Jun 18, 2012)

There have been posts made about Xbox tethering before, however no solutions were ever found. I'm a lurker and have been searching for a solution to this for weeks to no avail. Any possible solutions would be appreciated, as I don't even have traditional internet available at all where I live. And just to clarify once more...this is only an Xbox tether issue. All other tether work as usual.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Reason there is no solution is because there isn't one. You're behind NAT and there is no upnp. Verizon is not going to let you just run your own little server from your device letting any inbound traffic you wish in through any port. There's ways around it, but it's one of those things that if you don't know have an idea of how to do it, it would take way way too long to explain because it involves using iptables, the terminal and rerouting and some other means that aren't in the scope of what an average user would want to do really. Posts have been written on how to do such things with more basic examples such as SSH, but you won't find something most likely that says "how to do this for xbox."

That's just my suggestion for anyone who wants to search and is willing to take the time to experiment.

EDIT: Doing any of that though is probably going to make your latency ridiculous high though and not worth the effort.


----------



## stfudonny (Jun 18, 2012)

OK thank you for an answer. Everything I've seen is just people saying "don't be cheap.and buy real internet." Unfortunately its not an option for some. It works perfectly on 4.1.2 with zero lag and full connection, so I'll just stay on it for now. Any insight as to why it would just stop all of a sudden with the 4.2 update?


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

I read somewhere that switching to Call Of Duty and throwing away Halo may work ... not sure though since I've never had the having Halo problem.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It worked before? Well then idk and my previous answer is mostly incorrect about it being an NAT/upnp issue in relation to the carrier at least.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> It worked before? Well then idk and my previous answer is mostly incorrect about it being an NAT/upnp issue in relation to the carrier at least.


Your previous answer was completely false. It has worked perfectly this whole time, right to 4.2.1. Now it doesn't work. And the guy above that said his native tethering was working, did you try connecting your Xbox? I'm betting no, because mine works with other stuff, just not the Xbox which is the only thing I need to work.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

The problem is definitely something with 4.2. I hope someone out there with more knowledge on how to find the problem that has apparently come out of nowhere, takes some time to figure this out. I will literally pay for a fix if someone can figure it out.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

Unfortunately i cant, i have the first gen/style 360 with no built in wifi, i have to use an ethernet cable on mine.. But it might gave something to do with NAT and 4.2, xbox depends on an open NAT to work properly online.. But idk, i cant test anything to try and help ya since its an xbox only isue..









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki



dnyor93 said:


> I read somewhere that switching to Call Of Duty and throwing away Halo may work ... not sure though since I've never had the having Halo problem.


Awww, tell me where Master Chief touched you to make you so anti-halo? Poor baby.. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

stfudonny said:


> OK thank you for an answer. Everything I've seen is just people saying "don't be cheap.and buy real internet." Unfortunately its not an option for some. It works perfectly on 4.1.2 with zero lag and full connection, so I'll just stay on it for now. Any insight as to why it would just stop all of a sudden with the 4.2 update?


I don't want to be a penis but all of those people are right. I feel you're almost directly responsible for why I have a 4GB data limit. Why isn't "real internet" an option?


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Ballocaust said:


> I don't want to be a penis but all of those people are right. I feel you're almost directly responsible for why I have a 4GB data limit. Why isn't "real internet" an option?


Agreed, if you have money to buy a phone and purchase a data plan I don't want to hear about lame ass excuses that you can't afford to pay for X.

what would be the problem with a feature/dumb phone and use the difference in price to actually pay for internet.

If the excuse , "work requires I have a smartphone" they'll fork the cash over for it....

Take some financial responsibilities, and put priorities in order. Unfortunately people have forgotten you can't always get what you want. Some times you have to sacrifice luxuries, which in it self sounds absurd..... Sacrifice a luxury.....ridiculous.....

I could go on..... 
Rant over.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stfudonny (Jun 18, 2012)

Ballocaust said:


> I don't want to be a penis but all of those people are right. I feel you're almost directly responsible for why I have a 4GB data limit. Why isn't "real internet" an option?


Because it isn't even offered where I live. I can get full 4g coverage where I live but no internet/cable. Multiple calls to the cable company over the years have resulted in nothing. Its not even that isolated. Believe me I'd love to pay for real internet.


----------



## stfudonny (Jun 18, 2012)

sk8 said:


> Agreed, if you have money to buy a phone and purchase a data plan I don't want to hear about lame ass excuses that you can't afford to pay for X.
> 
> what would be the problem with a feature/dumb phone and use the difference in price to actually pay for internet.
> 
> ...


I don't think you realize how little data Xbox live uses. In an hour of call of duty online I'll use 10mb of data max. Its next to nothing.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

stfudonny said:


> I don't think you realize how little data Xbox live uses. In an hour of call of duty online I'll use 10mb of data max. Its next to nothing.


Yeah, it doesn't use much at all. Multiplayer games can't afford to send more than they need to with latency issues always having to be overcome through various hacks and workarounds. I'd be more upset with the crap latency said person is making everyone else endure by playing over a cellular network instead of a landline as it affects everyone else. Most games these days just force everyone to slow down instead of said person with bad latency getting owned because they're a second behind everyone else and happen to get shot and then die a few seconds later (anyone that played FPS multiplayer on pc back in the early 2000s or 90s knows what I mean  ).

I'm not sure what people think gets sent through the Internet for playing multiplayer games, but they're not sending entire textures of everything in realtime (or otherwise). If they did, those of us that play PC games would not need to download all the mods first before playing against someone else with them. Map data might be sent if it's a custom map or something one does not have while initial loading, but otherwise, for realtime data it's textual logic data about positions and where someone is moving and other actions as well as low bandwidth audio (way below average mp3 quality). Anything more than some text and audio then there will be noticeable lag (which the audio is actually not quite real time, but no one notices).

I posted about it a while ago here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/36849-android-42-and-tethering-to-xbox-live/page__st__20#entry1036818.

tl;dr: your latency (ping) matters way more than your bandwidth.

Playing even something modern on PC like Borderlands 2 runs fine with my landline connection that only gets 70-80 KB/s up and 650 KB/s down and comes nowhere close to hitting that 650 KB/s when I monitor it.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

Okay guys, back on subject here. This is why we can't get anywhere with this problem. Stay focused. This is about the Xbox not being able to tether, not paying for internet. I'm a truck driver, this is my internet, case closed. Let's solve this problem, not yell at each other.

So...

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

Try another 4.2 rom.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

DroidzFX said:


> Try another 4.2 rom.


Already have. Doesn't work. It is a 4.2 issue. Something in the code has had to have changed in some way. I just wish I knew how to get in there and compare the two versions against each other. Can anybody do that?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Doesnt this make the game lag or make it lag for everyone else?


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Op, Try dropping the hostapd file from 4.1 in /system/bin and setting the proper permissions on it. (755 with chmod). This reverts to an older hotspot binary. You might want to backup your ROM or the existing file first.

Just a thought, I don't expect it will work. Source code changes are preferred of course.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> Op, Try dropping the hostapd file from 4.1 in /system/bin and setting the proper permissions on it. (755 with chmod). This reverts to an older hotspot binary. You might want to backup your ROM or the existing file first.
> 
> Just a thought, I don't expect it will work. Source code changes are preferred of course.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Another question for you. Would it be possible to replace all the files associated to the native tethering in 4.2.1 with the ones from 4.1.2? And if so, how do I know all of them to pull out and replace? Do you think that would work or completely break tethering?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

If it is that important to you for it to work why don't you just go back to a 4.1.2 rom? Sounded like it worked for you then.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

00negative said:


> If it is that important to you for it to work why don't you just go back to a 4.1.2 rom? Sounded like it worked for you then.


Because I'm trying to solve or encourage someone who knows how to solve a possible bug, so things can move forward and people don't have to move backwards. I see why your name is negative. That's all you brought here. Thanks and goodbye.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> You develop the Tiny kernel right? Do you have any other ideas or maybe have time to compare the two sources from 4.1.2 and 4.2.1 just for the tethering and see if something is different? I will try what you just suggested and see what happens and will report back.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA
> 
> ...


I'm not super at rom dev work and as such I don't know the impact of every file but I know hostapd is related to access points. Did you try my initial suggestion? What you're suggesting will have possible unexpected results. What I'm suggesting would be the same. I think if you are binary swapping, its best to do a few as possible.

I was planning on comparing hostapd source this week to look into it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

OP: ignore people and quit baiting them to reply back to you. 00negative was only giving a suggestion, not a demand, troll, etc and did not try to argue. You might not like his suggestion, but you don't need to give a flippant reply about it.

Everyone else: ignore the OP and his requests if you disagree with him please.

If the topic keeps going downhill, I will have to start moderating it or close it. Please be mature (both OP and other users).


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> I'm not super at rom dev work and as such I don't know the impact of every file but I know hostapd is related to access points. Did you try my initial suggestion? What you're suggesting will have possible unexpected results. What I'm suggesting would be the same. I think if you are binary swapping, its best to do a few as possible.
> 
> I was planning on comparing hostapd source this week to look into it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I just checked a series of files I know deal with tether like the one you suggested, as well as netd, iptables, WPA supplicant, and a couple others. I notice they are all larger in 4.2.1. I'm going to try replacing them one by one and see if I can get a positive result. The error Xbox gives says no IP address was being given. When trying WiFi tether for root users, it says an error is that it can't successfully start the ap. So I'm going to start with hostapd, and the ip tables... Who knows, maybe I will get lucky!

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> I just checked a series of files I know deal with tether like the one you suggested, as well as netd, iptables, WPA supplicant, and a couple others. I notice they are all larger in 4.2.1. I'm going to try replacing them one by one and see if I can get a positive result. The error Xbox gives says no IP address was being given. When trying WiFi tether for root users, it says an error is that it can't successfully start the ap. So I'm going to start with hostapd, and the ip tables... Who knows, maybe I will get lucky!
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


I'd honestly stay start with just the hostapd. I think the rest is for the phone accessing the internet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

tiny4579 said:


> I'd honestly stay start with just the hostapd. I think the rest is for the phone accessing the internet.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm going to. But I will take it as far as I have to if I might be able to temporarily solve the problem. I'm not afraid to break anything either since I know how to put it all back together.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## kobowm (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm using xenonhd in its stock form and I can do it without incurring any charge using 4g service on the native 4.2.1 app

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

kobowm said:


> I'm using xenonhd in its stock form and I can do it without incurring any charge using 4g service on the native 4.2.1 app
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You can tether your Xbox? Specifically, you can tether an Xbox? We can tether other things like tablets and computers, just not an Xbox all of a sudden.

To Tiny, I tried your suggestion, then tried changing everything I thought might be tether related, and nothing worked. Actually started having a hot reboot, and signal was fluctuating.

I suppose that doesn't rule one of these files out, they might just not work together when I do that with the newer ones, or I could have missed one. But either way, not there yet.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> You can tether your Xbox? Specifically, you can tether an Xbox? We can tether other things like tablets and computers, just not an Xbox all of a sudden.
> 
> To Tiny, I tried your suggestion, then tried changing everything I thought might be tether related, and nothing worked. Actually started having a hot reboot, and signal was fluctuating.
> 
> ...


It might be the iptables. A logcat would probably give a better idea.

Also I did a diff of hostapd and theyre different between the two android versions. I didn't analyze the code in detail but can post this evening if you're interested in seeing it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> So I updated to 4.2.1, first using Nexus Evolution, and now I'm on Baked. I can no longer successfully connect my Xbox wirelessly to my phone using the native tethering, or even the WiFi tether for root users app. This is very bad for me because it's my only internet connection when I'm out on the road and I need to find a way to make this work again without downgrading to an earlier OS version. The log in WiFi tether shows it is failing to create the AP...which I'm sure is the same problem with the native tether.
> 
> Somebody please tell me you know what's going on here. I saw this problem reported a while back before I upgraded, but someone said it works just fine. Now I know they were full of crap.
> 
> ...


hey... try this... instead of using an open network for the wifi tether try using a security option like wpa2 psk and just set a simple 10 digit password. some devices just have a hard time accepting an open network for some stupid reason. or if you are using security for the wifi tether try using a different one or none at all


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

shiznic said:


> It might be the iptables. A logcat would probably give a better idea.
> 
> Also I did a diff of hostapd and theyre different between the two android versions. I didn't analyze the code in detail but can post this evening if you're interested in seeing it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You can post it. I can figure out what I'm looking at I suppose and see if there are some anomalies... What do you think about the iptables route?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## gobi42 (Feb 28, 2012)

Have u tried different hotspot apps to see if that helps, otherwise maybe check out vanir I belive they have a hybrid rom that may work till u find a solution to us problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

gobi42 said:


> Have u tried different hotspot apps to see if that helps, otherwise maybe check out vanir I belive they have a hybrid rom that may work till u find a solution to us problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Tried the go to free WiFi tether for root users. Doesn't work either. Can't even successfully create the access point.

I would rather stay and try to fix this then switch to another ROM and forget about it because this problem has existed since 4.2 released, and nobody is trying to fix the problem. Someone needs to stay on it. I guess I will...I just wish I knew more about source code... but I will do what I can.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> ...and nobody is trying to fix the problem. Someone needs to stay on it.


I think the posts and help tiny gave you say otherwise. At least give the dude some credit (and maybe for once visit the site from your browser to give him a "thanks" or two instead of tapatalk) for wasting his time trying to help. The forum is about volunteering when someone has the time to do so, not demanding it or feeling entitled to it.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> I think the posts and help tiny gave you say otherwise. At least give the dude some credit for wasting his time trying to help. The forum is about volunteering when someone has the time to do so, not demanding it or feeling entitled to it.


You are completely reading everything I am writing in the wrong way. I'm not referring to the things happening in this thread. I'm talking about the lack of community response I have seen since 4.2 released. I'm aware Tiny is trying to help here. I'm also aware I'm not entitled to anything, and don't have the right to demand anything, which I haven't done now, and never will. Please don't take a general comment and apply it specifically to one example. You also pulled half a sentence out of a full paragraph and put a negative vibe on it completely taking it out of context.

Tiny, thanks for the suggestion on hostapd. I hope we can continue working on this to figure out a possible solution. I'm also trying to enlist WugFresh. He did work on the Droid X when I had it trying to make tethering invisible to the carriers. So I'm hoping he knows something about the specific tethering stuff they could be malfunctioning here.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You just didn't seem overly appreciative in your replies to him, so you can understand why a misunderstanding might occur. Not a big deal, I just get annoyed in the past from devoting time to helping users that never seemed to be glad anyone helped and just bugs me sometimes when I see it happen to others (even if it's not really the case and a misunderstanding).


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

yarly said:


> You just didn't seem overly appreciative in your replies to him, so you can understand why a misunderstanding might occur. Not a big deal, I just get annoyed in the past from devoting time to helping users that never seemed to be glad anyone helped and just bugs me sometimes when I see it happen to others (even if it's not really the case and a misunderstanding).


It's fine. I understand what you are saying too. I am on these forms every single day and active in a lot of threads (where I actually help others and not request help  ). I see the things you are referencing and I agree. It's why most developers seem to quit.

In our case here, it's all good. Misunderstandings happen from time to time, and adults can handle them like we just did as opposed to the train wreck that others can cause being childish.

At any rate, back to business I suppose.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's the diff as requested. It's fairly large for a diff and it's between CM10 and CM10.1 though stock should be close to identical.


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

I think I was the original thread creator for this topic lol. It was closed. I still haven't found a solution, but what baffles me is that no dev tethers their xbox lol. Not that it's their fault, but I am surprised this hasn't been addressed or a fix is out there. I am also curious, what changed from 4.1.2 to 4.2.1. Obviously tiny has posted a comparison, but that stuff is WAY beyond me so I have no idea what that stuff means. At any rate... here's to hoping.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Doesn't seem that surprising to me. The subset of those that can fix this problem and have this phone and have an xbox and xbox live as well as a pressing need to tether it would border on the empty set. I'm a pc gamer and don't own an xbox to test Against or I would look at it more.


----------



## stfudonny (Jun 18, 2012)

Just a heads up...I was able to play Xbox live on 4.2.1 by tethering my phone to my laptop, and then sharing the laptop connection with the Xbox. It involves a few extra steps each time you want to play, but its better than not having it at all I suppose.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

stfudonny said:


> Just a heads up...I was able to play Xbox live on 4.2.1 by tethering my phone to my laptop, and then sharing the laptop connection with the Xbox. It involves a few extra steps each time you want to play, but its better than not having it at all I suppose.


That is a workaround yes. I have gone to flashing a 4.1.2 backup when I want to play, then flashing back to my current setup when I'm done. Takes 10 minutes...

I looked at the differences Tiny posted, and I don't have a clue what all that says or does so I'm zero help there.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+Lean+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

Earlier you mentioned that the Xbox wasn't receiving an IP. Could you try and set up a connection for a static IP and see if that helps?

If that works then it could indicate a problem with the dhcp server.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

CraigL said:


> Earlier you mentioned that the Xbox wasn't receiving an IP. Could you try and set up a connection for a static IP and see if that helps?
> 
> If that works then it could indicate a problem with the dhcp server.


I would need to know the acceptable range to do that right? Do you know what that range is for using the native tether? And I would need the gateway and subnet mask....

Do you know what to use in these areas for the native tether?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> I would need to know the acceptable range to do that right? Do you know what that range is for using the native tether? And I would need the gateway and subnet mask....
> 
> Do you know what to use in these areas for the native tether?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


If you tether to your computer you can run. "ipconfig /all" from command prompt and it will give you all that information


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

calripkenturner said:


> If you tether to your computer you can run. "ipconfig /all" from command prompt and it will give you all that information


Good point. Easy to figure out that way.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## banewby17 (Apr 20, 2012)

Personally, I got tired of being a crack flasher for the sole reason that my 4G LTE connection was my only option for internet (Cable/DSL not available), and I wanted to monitor my data consumption and have a reliable phone while tethering.

I simply use CM stable and snapshot builds now. I have not had any stability issues in months, and my phone is fast, snappy, custom enough for me.

I flashed the toro snapshot 4.2.1 (compiled 1.21.2013) http://get.cm/get/5XR. Native wifi tethering app works great for me for all my devices so far. I raid on World of Warcraft on it for hours without a problem. Only thing is I can't test it on my Xbox because mine is OG, too (no built in wifi card).

Good luck getting your solution together. To everyone else who mocked his "emergency," there's plenty of third world problems that need solving. Feel free to contribute a little bit of your time and money to those causes instead of trolling on rootz.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

banewby17 said:


> Personally, I got tired of being a crack flasher for the sole reason that my 4G LTE connection was my only option for internet (Cable/DSL not available), and I wanted to monitor my data consumption and have a reliable phone while tethering.
> 
> I simply use CM stable and snapshot builds now. I have not had any stability issues in months, and my phone is fast, snappy, custom enough for me.
> 
> ...


I used emergency to get attention and it does seem to be working . You don't happen to have the WiFi adapter do you? That would be a quick test to see if CM 10.1 is somehow unaffected.

I finally got ahold of WugFresh, he is seeing if he can find more info from a Dev he knows that has more knowledge on this. I hope it gets solved.

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## gotsflat4love (Aug 1, 2011)

TMFGO45 said:


> I used emergency to get attention and it does seem to be working . You don't happen to have the WiFi adapter do you? That would be a quick test to see if CM 10.1 is somehow unaffected.
> 
> I finally got ahold of WugFresh, he is seeing if he can find more info from a Dev he knows that has more knowledge on this. I hope it gets solved.
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


Keep us updated.


----------



## banewby17 (Apr 20, 2012)

Well the closest thing I can try is connect to my phone using my laptop's WiFi card and bridge that internet connection to my LAN card. Then run an Ethernet cable between the laptop's LAN port and the Xbox's LAN port and see if I can connect to Xbox Live that way. I do have an exam tomorrow morning so I may not get to it until the weekend.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## TMFGO45 (Jan 14, 2012)

banewby17 said:


> Well the closest thing I can try is connect to my phone using my laptop's WiFi card and bridge that internet connection to my LAN card. Then run an Ethernet cable between the laptop's LAN port and the Xbox's LAN port and see if I can connect to Xbox Live that way. I do have an exam tomorrow morning so I may not get to it until the weekend.
> 
> I'll keep you posted.


You don't need to do that. That actually works doing it that way. Can't have a middle man for the true test. Maybe you could ask in the CM thread to see if anyone has tried it?

Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


----------



## banewby17 (Apr 20, 2012)

TMFGO45 said:


> You don't need to do that. That actually works doing it that way. Can't have a middle man for the true test. Maybe you could ask in the CM thread to see if anyone has tried it?
> 
> Galaxy Nexus+Baked+AK+TWRP=BOOM SHAKALAKA


Sounds like a good plan of action to me. Go for it.


----------



## Sethnkc (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm with Version and I pay for 20gigs of data a month. I live out in the country area were I cant get broadband service other then satellite internet witch is crap. However I am lucky to be in a 4g lte area. I use my hotspot to play Xbox and surf the net. On 4.2.X I can tether my computer but not my Xbox witch is crap. I can't figure it out so I'm stuck at 4.1 until there is a fix. If anybody can figure this out I would gladly donate to that person. Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sixfootsix (Nov 12, 2011)

Shame - everyone seems to have thrown in the towel here. I too can tether to any devices besides my Xbox 360 slim. I've tried native tethering, FoxFi, Wireless Tether for Root users, Wifi Tether....EVERYTHING. Always worked fine on my Nexus up until the 4.2 OTA. Hopefully this gets sorted out soon


----------



## iherbivore (Dec 7, 2011)

I had this problem myself having just installed CM10.1 on my RAZR. SOLUTION FOUND: I installed barnacle and connected to its ad-hoc network under the advanced section of the xbox network settings. The barnacle did report an error related to NAT, and the xbox said the NAT level was moderate, but COD worked great!

edit: I did go through the settings on barnacle before I tried it. I don't remember exactly what I changed, except I did have to add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to the dhcp->dns section before the xbox was happy.


----------



## sixfootsix (Nov 12, 2011)

iherbivore said:


> I had this problem myself having just installed CM10.1 on my RAZR. SOLUTION FOUND: I installed barnacle and connected to its ad-hoc network under the advanced section of the xbox network settings. The barnacle did report an error related to NAT, and the xbox said the NAT level was moderate, but COD worked great!
> 
> edit: I did go through the settings on barnacle before I tried it. I don't remember exactly what I changed, except I did have to add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to the dhcp->dns section before the xbox was happy.


Woah, woah, woah...... how do you know what to enter under dhcp dns and where do you enter it? Do you think you could list the steps to make barnacle work this way, I'm getting a lot of "invalid arguments"


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

sixfootsix said:


> I had this problem myself having just installed CM10.1 on my RAZR. SOLUTION FOUND: I installed barnacle and connected to its ad-hoc network under the advanced section of the xbox network settings. The barnacle did report an error related to NAT, and the xbox said the NAT level was moderate, but COD worked great!
> 
> edit: *I did go through the settings on barnacle before I tried it. I don't remember exactly what I changed, except I did have to add 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 to the dhcp->dns section before the xbox was happy.*


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I still laugh everytime I see the title of this thread.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> I still laugh everytime I see the title of this thread.


It is a bit of a hyperbole


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

Every time I see the word hyperbole I think "... hyper-bole? That sounds ouch."


----------

